# Mt Baker Vapor



## Alawhie (8/12/13)

So guys, I ordered quite a few things from Mt Baker a few days ago. Has anyone else purchased from them? How long does it generally take for parcels to get here via USPS First Class?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/12/13)

Alawhie said:


> So guys, I ordered quite a few things from Mt Baker a few days ago. Has anyone else purchased from them? How long does it generally take for parcels to get here via USPS First Class?


 
We ordered from them but used FEDEX, got here pretty quickly but then was held up in customs port of health for just on three weeks and got hit with a ridiculous tax amount!

Good luck!!! 

How much did you order and what?


----------



## Alawhie (9/12/13)

I ordered about 5 different e-liquid flavour concentrates, 7 amp mod kick and 2 efest imr batteries (1 18350 and 1 18650). Spent about R400 odd in total I think


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/12/13)

ok then you should be fine (Hopefully) Ours had the nic base in it as well which is why I think it was held was a massive order also though. 

I got hit over R1000 tax on something that cost me just over R800. Was a disaster!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alawhie (9/12/13)

I recall you mentioning that in one of your previous posts yes. I swear bro, I had a lump in my throat whilst reading that. Felt your pain there. And here I was... complaining about paying R120 tax on a R800 order from FT lol


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/12/13)

Haha yip was the worst one ever! Was because it got held at Port of Health  yours should be fine though  Goodluck!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alawhie (9/12/13)

Thanx Stroodle


----------



## ET (9/12/13)

so have those customs thieves ever gotten back to you about where to buy nic locally? because if they can't supply an answer then some goverment legal action seems in order. but andre' might know more about if you could sue the pants of zuma or not


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/12/13)

Nope no response lol too much effort really


----------



## Snape of Vape (9/11/14)

Want to revive this thread quickly here.
I just placed an order with Mt Baker Vapor and after seeing this I'm really worried in terms of import duties and taxes.

Anyone used these guys since? Will I be abused by the customs people? Order is already on the way so I'm kinda screwed now if that's the case 

Wanted to reply here, but it says I have no privileges
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/mt...endly-customer-service.3182/page-3#post-87916


----------



## Riaz (9/11/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Want to revive this thread quickly here.
> I just placed an order with Mt Baker Vapor and after seeing this I'm really worried in terms of import duties and taxes.
> 
> Anyone used these guys since? Will I be abused by the customs people? Order is already on the way so I'm kinda screwed now if that's the case
> ...


Be prepared to wait bro

I placed an order in September and still waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

